# CZ 82



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

Just picked up this CZ 82 from my ffl a few days ago. Bought it from jgsales with knowing it would have some finish issues. Came with a holster and a mag pouch and the finish on it was better than what I expected to recieve.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I also bought a spring calibrater pack from wolf springs and a few extra spare mags for it from aimsurplus.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The finish isn't great on almost new ones. The gun itself is the best one to come out of the Golden Aga of Curio & Relics. I bought one from AIM years ago and test fired it at twenty yards and almost fell over 12 shots in the black an I ain't no Bill Hickock. I bought six more and somehow (Children and Friends) I'm down to three. They were $180.00 each back then. You've got yourself a fine handgun there, but be warned you may find yourself buying a lot more CZ's.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

I hear you! So far I am liking it and my older son is liking it, so I may be buying another one for him soon!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice OP! That one is in 9mm Mak right? I had a CZ 83 a few years ago, but traded it off on a Beretta model 85. Mine was chambered in .380 ACP.


----------



## spongemonkey (Mar 4, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Very nice OP! That one is in 9mm Mak right? I had a CZ 83 a few years ago, but traded it off on a Beretta model 85. Mine was chambered in .380 ACP.


Yes, it is chambered in 9x18mak.


----------



## studenygreg (Apr 17, 2016)

The cz83 and cz82 are both great pistols. I have 3 all together. .380, 9mm mak, and 32.acp. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

